# cobalt blue or green bottle blue?



## fang333999 (May 28, 2008)

well im looking for a third t, and i cant decide between these two. i wanted to get some opinions on which one is less flighty, and less skittish. also can someone please fill me in on which one you would rather have? thanks to replies!


----------



## saminthemiddle (May 28, 2008)

Cobalt blues will burrow and you will never see them again


----------



## xchondrox (May 28, 2008)

Go for the GBB!


----------



## Mushroom Spore (May 28, 2008)

fang333999 said:


> which one is less flighty, and less skittish.


They're both generally flighty and skittish; the cobalt is more likely to bite you (and it will hurt like crazy) and the GBB is more likely to kick hairs. GBB will be visible, cobalt will not.


----------



## fang333999 (May 28, 2008)

oh ok thanks, and as far as maintanence who would be more likely to escape?


----------



## Bulldog08 (May 28, 2008)

neither if you keep the cage closed.  I vote GBB very nice spider.


----------



## Quixtar (May 28, 2008)

The more visible one would be more likely to escape, obviously.


----------



## TalonAWD (May 28, 2008)

GBB. Theres no doubt.


----------



## Dillon (May 28, 2008)

Why not just get them both?


----------



## Thoth (May 28, 2008)

Green bottle blue, without a doubt.

Though if you want to simulate owning a cobalt blue. Fill a tank with substrate, dig a hole in it and toss a cricket in there weekly. Exactly the same as actually owning one  and much cheaper.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fang333999 (May 28, 2008)

ok well im getting the gbb, and its about 2 inches. what should i house it in, and i should keep it bone dry right? or should i have some humidity since its a sling? thanks


----------



## kupo969 (May 28, 2008)

Unless you like a hole with 2 legs sticking out (probably not even that most of the time) I'd go with GBB.


----------



## Thoth (May 29, 2008)

fang333999 said:


> ok well im getting the gbb, and its about 2 inches. what should i house it in, and i should keep it bone dry right? or should i have some humidity since its a sling? thanks


Bone dry substrate, mist weekly.  They tend to web up up so much that using a waterdish is impractical.  They are from a very arid region so they are okay with what moisture they recieve from food and water sprayed on the web weekly.


----------



## Kid Dragon (May 29, 2008)

fang333999 said:


> oh ok thanks, and as far as maintanence who would be more likely to escape?


The cobalt blue is like greased lightening. You won't see it until it bites you. I think the cobalt blue is more likely to escape. It is the worst of all worlds. Very overrated. I'd rather have a rosie.


----------



## TalonAWD (May 29, 2008)

Thoth said:


> Bone dry substrate, *mist weekly*.  They tend to web up up so much that using a waterdish is impractical.  They are from a very arid region so they are okay with what moisture they recieve from food and water sprayed on the web weekly.


No misting required. I put my 2" GBB in a bone dry setup and its now 3". I NEVER mist. Its just not necessary. You can see the moss I put in dried out. I just put it there for decorations. I have seen my GBB drink water from its water dish.


----------



## Arachnobrian (May 29, 2008)

Something is wrong with that last picture.

No webbing.


----------



## TalonAWD (May 29, 2008)

Ottawaherp said:


> Something is wrong with that last picture.
> 
> No webbing.


Mine just webs one side of the enclosure. She (Its a sexed female) made a nice tunnel and covered the ceilings of the tunnel with pieces of moss she yanked off the ground. I know that many say it webs the whole enclosure but mine never has. She has been in there for about 6-7 months and since day 2 in the enclosure she chose to webs one area. It has an entrance and an exit and she encloses herself in every  day and comes out almost every night. She is very very active.

She also has a cave in the enclosure setup I made but though I have seen her in there, she never stays there. She prefers her tunnel.


----------



## GOMER113 (May 29, 2008)

I'd rather go for the GBB, if the choice were one or the other, but I'm getting both tomorrow!


----------



## Arachnobrian (May 29, 2008)

Cool, my big girl was in half of a split 10 gallon tank, it was so covered  with web that I recently removed the divider and gave her the entire tank.

Overnight she webbed the perimeter of the new area, and has been adding a bit of webbing here an there ever since.


----------



## betuana (May 29, 2008)

Both of those options are on my list of Ts to get eventually, but I have GBB listed first (saving the cobalt for when I have gotten MUCH MUCH more experience), so my vote would be fore the GBB (and you can always get a cobalt at a later time!  ) GBBs are more visible, and from what I've heard are less likely to actively come after you if distrubed (hair kicks though). I believe they are semi-arboreal and like bone dry substrate. They often web alot. Should be alot of fun! Enjoy!


----------



## Nokturnal1980 (May 29, 2008)

I have always been happy having a cobalt around.  I find it funny that you need to feed a hole in the ground.  Pet rocks were popular once.


----------



## Zoltan (May 29, 2008)

To be honest, H. lividum (cobalt blue) is my favourite species right now, though I only have a sling. It sometimes goes MIA for weeks, month(s), but it's a special occasion when it shows itself. It's awesome to watch it "hunt" though. I don't know how much experience do you have with Ts, I see it's gonna be your third one. If I were you I'd go with the GBB: more visible, probably less likely to bite, easier to care for.


----------



## Ram! (May 29, 2008)

If I were you, I will get both.  Goodluck!


----------



## fang333999 (May 29, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## RiPz (May 29, 2008)

I have a cobalt blue, moving it from its shipping container into its terrarium was a feat, the thing made a break for it, took me about half an hour to catch it.. not the nicest thing to be chasing around your bedroom.

GBB is on my list of "must haves"


----------



## Zeus9699 (May 29, 2008)

*choice*

I have quite a few of both and I can handle almost all of my Green Bottleblues. I have never seen anyone handle a cobalt blue. As some of the other members responded, the cobalt will burrow while the GBB will remain in the open. You do have to watch out for the urticating hairs on the GBB.....that's about the only negative.

Mark (Animal Magic)


----------



## Moltar (May 29, 2008)

I'm also suggesting the GBB. Cobalts (h lividum) can be tricky for a new guy. In addition to the speed, pet-holishness and fangitude they also have humidity requirements that are a little challenging to maintain. Mold is a constant threat unless you utilize isopods or springtails and they have their own requirements that need to be met.

Haplopelmas in general are stunning looking t's but you never see them. I think a lot of new keepers buy them based on appearance without realizing how seldom they really poke their heads (or toes) out.


----------



## Thoth (May 29, 2008)

TalonAWD said:


> No misting required. I put my 2" GBB in a bone dry setup and its now 3". I NEVER mist. Its just not necessary. You can see the moss I put in dried out. I just put it there for decorations. I have seen my GBB drink water from its water dish.


Yes if you have a water dish misting is not necessary but ith many GBBs they will eventually web up the entire enclosure making use of a water dish impractical if not impossible.  Second relative humidity (RH) in San Diego is a lot higher than MA especial during the winter months with the heating (having lived there for 6 years I've had RH drop below 10%) so misting is needed.


----------



## bugguy1 (May 29, 2008)

I have had both multiple times and am fans of both but would recommend the GBB over the Cobalt any day. They are both very beautiful tarantulas but you really can't appreciate the blue coloring of the cobalt unless you look at it under direct sunlight or with the flash on your camera. Like others mentioned they will burrow and you will rarely see them and they do have some pretty specific humidity requirements. The GBB looks great in even the worst lighting and the webbing they do is amazing! In my experience the GBB are more skittish and can be lightning fast so care should be taken when opening the enclosure. Good luck!


----------



## xodustrance (May 29, 2008)

Yahhh, chalk me up to one of those new collectors who thought this would be a gem of specie to have on display. I have seen her 3 times in the short time I have had her. Those times I did see her, were so late in the morning (3am) that it really wasnt pleasent being up.

So I just ordered a GBB from a seller here. :razz:   

You will end up getting both eventually. Just take pleasure in the fact H Lividums are dirt cheap for such a beautiful spider, so get the GBB now, and a cobalt when you are feeling impulsive.


----------



## DooM_ShrooM (Nov 29, 2009)

i vote for the lividum!.....after all its your 3rd! well my lividum is my 3rd too but it will be fine for me!!


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 29, 2009)

ancient flowers said:


> i vote for the lividum!.....after all its your 3rd! well my lividum is my 3rd too but it will be fine for me!!


you know this thread is from 2008 right? i have 30 ts now


----------



## TheTsupreme (Nov 29, 2009)

HAHAHAHA LOL that was hilarious


----------



## BrynWilliams (Nov 29, 2009)

I think this is without doubt one of the BEST replies I have ever read here on AB



fang333999 said:


> you know this thread is from 2008 right? i have 30 ts now


----------



## fang333999 (Nov 29, 2009)

lol, why is it that funny? i just thought it was wierd they replied to a thread that was loong gone


----------



## JimM (Nov 29, 2009)

fang333999 said:


> lol, why is it that funny? i just thought it was wierd they replied to a thread that was loong gone


They're not talking about you.


----------



## BrynWilliams (Nov 29, 2009)

Just the fact that your deadpan response wasn't intentionally meant to be quite cutting, but it so was. That made me laugh. 

It's the searchers (bless them) that end up resurrecting these threads, always gets a good few laughs in if they clearly haven't realised 



fang333999 said:


> lol, why is it that funny? i just thought it was wierd they replied to a thread that was loong gone


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 29, 2009)

You're damned if you do, damned if you don't (search)...


----------



## BrynWilliams (Nov 29, 2009)

Quite right  

I however don't mind on resurrection of threads if the contributor realises and does it intentionally to carry on the topic that perhaps could be further explored.




xhexdx said:


> You're damned if you do, damned if you don't (search)...


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, yeah, but that's obviously not the case here.


----------

